

Yahoo's Sign-in seals against phishing - gongfudoi
http://www.rorsecurity.info/2008/03/13/webappsec-sign-in-seals-against-phishing/

======
xirium
A friend has used this facility for quite a while. It certainly raises the bar
and reduces the chance of compromising an account but only in trivial cases
and only if the user checks.

